
The Switch to Outdoor LED Lighting Has Completely Backfired - codewiz
https://gizmodo.com/the-switch-to-outdoor-led-lighting-has-completely-backf-1820652615
======
mdonahoe
They mention a "rebound" effect in quotes, but its a cited thing:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rebound_effect_(conservation)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rebound_effect_\(conservation\))

~~~
dwaltrip
This seems to be very similar to the concepts of "induced demand" and "jevon's
paradox".

Essentially, these principles all seem to be saying that if something becomes
significantly more accessible (whether by decreased price, increased
efficiency, and/or increased supply), it's not uncommon for demand to increase
in kind, as new uses become economically viable.

------
tpkj
American Medical Association warns of health and safety problems from ‘white’
LED streetlights

[https://www.ama-assn.org/ama-adopts-guidance-reduce-harm-
hig...](https://www.ama-assn.org/ama-adopts-guidance-reduce-harm-high-
intensity-street-lights)

The scientific reason you don’t like LED bulbs — and the simple way to fix
them

[https://theconversation.com/the-scientific-reason-you-
dont-l...](https://theconversation.com/the-scientific-reason-you-dont-like-
led-bulbs-and-the-simple-way-to-fix-them-81639)

The Dark Side of LED Lightbulbs

[https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/led-lightbulb-
con...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/led-lightbulb-concerns/)

------
jrs235
My biggest complaint is the temperature of the LED lights. They are too white,
jarring, and harsh.

~~~
ams6110
That's why I still use incandescents at home. CFL were inferior in terms of
color temperature, LEDs are even worse

~~~
pcurve
can't you add warmth by putting it behind warm glass cover?

I have LED overhead room lights and they're pretty warm and yellow.

~~~
erikpukinskis
No, LEDs are missing spectrum emitted by incandescent:

[https://media.mercola.com/ImageServer/Public/2016/October/le...](https://media.mercola.com/ImageServer/Public/2016/October/led-
lighting-2.jpg)

------
dingaling
One of the major causes of always-on street lighting are the electricity
companies who offer local authorities bargain rates overnight in order to
smooth usage.

My local authority looked at turning-off street lights from 02:00 to 06:00
each day ( as they did before 1968 ) but calculated that the doubled cycle
load on the sodium lights would lead to more failures. Given that unknown
cost, versus fractions of a penny in electricity per light per night, they
elected to keep the lights lit.

So now we have _more_ LED lights and always-lit.

------
mercer
Reminds me of this aerial photo of Berlin:
[https://imgur.com/gallery/ZrQMsWQ](https://imgur.com/gallery/ZrQMsWQ)

